# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Tegemoetkoming bij 'onzichtbare' ziekte

## Mariekew

Op dit moment ben ik mij aan het verdiepen in de mogelijkheid tot (financiële) tegemoetkoming bij 'onzichtbare 'ziektes. Hierbij stuit ik op de wetten WMO en WTCG. 
Ik vraag mij af of er mensen zijn die hier ervaring mee hebben en hoe dit proces is verlopen. Ik kan mij voorstellen dat er veel mensen zijn met een onbekende ziekte waardoor zij met een beperking leven en hiervoor geen 'hulp' krijgen.

In mijn geval ben ik niet op zoek naar zorg maar meer naar financiële tegemoetkoming. Ik heb koude urticaria, een onbekende huidziekte die werkt als een soort allergie voor kou. Hierdoor ben ik in de wintermaanden volledig afhankelijk van mijn auto of het OV wat natuurlijk veel kosten met zich meebrengt in tegenstelling tot fietsen/lopen. Helaas ken ik geen 'Nederlandse' lotgenoten die in eenzelfde situatie zitten als ik. 
Ik heb wel eens verhalen gehoord over mensen die een taxi-kortingskaart kregen, of zelfs al een handicap-parkeerkaart (aangezien ik ook een reactie krijg als ik een grote parkeerplaats over moet lopen). Maar ik weet zelf nog niet zo goed hoe dit in zijn werking gaat..

Ik hoop dat er hier mensen zijn die hiermee ervaring hebben of in een zelfde soort situatie zitten.

----------


## sietske763

Ik heb via de WMO hulp in de huishouding...
was wel een gedoe om het te krijgen, daar mijn man het maar moest doen...volgens de WMO
via WMO hebben ze toen een stichting naar ons toegestuurd om over alles te praten, wat mijn man kon bijdragen, wat ikzelf niet meer kan etc etc
heb toen 33% gehandicapten korting gekregen en thuiszorg...een evt scootmobiel kon ze me ook geven, maar dat wilde ik niet.....
binnenkort ga ik ook achter een parkeerkaart aan....kan ik tenminste overal komen...
onze inkomens worden bij elkaar opgeteld en dan komt er een bijdrage uit, via CAK, wat je per maand moet meebetalen en dan minus gehandicapten korting
daar mijn man hier ook veel doet, voor mij, krijgt hij 1 x per jaar mantelzorg beloning en dat is 250 euro....
tegemoetkoming krijgen we niet.....alle kosten moeen verhaald worden bij de belastingen, maar de drempel is erg hoog daar...

----------

